
ST3 plugin: display current class/function in status bar - kraymer
https://github.com/Kraymer/SublimeFunctionNameDisplay
======
kraymer
Needed this feature for long files with multiple classes. Plugin existed but
broken on SublimeText 3 so I forked it.

